# Looking for Makita RT0701C Base plates



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a Makita RT0701C trimmer router and I am looking for a clear base plate. Does anyone know where I might find one. It does not have to be made by Makita, just need one that will fit.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Pat Warner who goes by Quillman on this forum probably makes them or probably will for you. Just google his name and that should locate his website.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

make your own...


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank You kind Sir. I'll get in touch with him.


----------



## Woodchuck45 (Oct 18, 2013)

Try Milescraft who make a clear polycarbonate baseplate which can be fitted to nearly any router and has the facility to attach "click on" bushings for template following. They are the "ant's pants".
Woodchuck 45


----------

